#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Câmeras de seguranças lente 2.8 mm ou 3.6 mm qual é a melhor?

## ccbsumare

Pessoal Câmeras com Lente 2.8mm ou 3.6mm qual seria a melhor para visualizar maior campo dentro de uma sala.

alguém tem algum modelo de exemplo usando câmeras de 2.8 e 3.6?

Abraço

----------


## rubem

Uma lente de menor diâmetro é mais aberta. Lenjte de maior diâmetro é mais fechada e meio que dá um zoom na imagem.

Digamos assim:


Pode parecer bobeira mas lente de 2,8mm é muuuuito aberta, filma uma área menor mas os rostos em distância pequena em câmera 480p são bem ilegíveis em, digamos, 5m (Imagina uma câmera no alto, a 4,5m de altura, filmando alguém a 4m da parede), é uma área muito maior na mesma resolução.

Se comprar lente vari focal cuida que geralmente não tem modelo 2,8 - 10mm, são coisa tipo 6 - 18mm ou mesmo 10-30mm, ou seja, são pra zoom "extremo", pra sala comum no brasil (3x3, 3x4, etc) o jeito é usar lente 2,8mm.

----------


## thiagosene

Essa questão da lente na teoria trabalha desta forma, mas ja peguei casos em que o fabricante de cameras declara um câmera com a lente de 3,6mm porem com um "angulo de visão de 82º" e outra câmera com a lente de 3,6mm porem com um ângulo "angulo de visão de 68º" ou seja a câmera e a mesma lente porem com a imagem fechada. Vejo muito isso em câmeras com o preço menor. Também não vejo muita vantagem em utilizar câmeras 2,8mm na tecnologia analógica.

----------


## gregpoulsen

Olá.
Tópico muito bom. Muito obrigado por compartilhar. Eu gostei.
Uau

----------

